# Chagrin Falls Smallies



## Smallmouth Master (6 mo ago)

I know there are some good smallmouth bass below the falls in town, but does anyone know how to catch them? I’ve never caught a smallmouth before but really want to.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Try a rooster tail or a jig


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

float a crawdad/minnow under a bobber


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

So someone named 'smallmouth master's never caught a smaller? 🤭 If you're spinfishing, I used to use floating rapalas on the grand, when smallmouth fishing was good there, before the stupid otters started eating everything in sight.


----------



## Smallmouth Master (6 mo ago)

Patricio said:


> So someone named 'smallmouth master's never caught a smaller? 🤭 If you're spinfishing, I used to use floating rapalas on the grand, when smallmouth fishing was good there, before the stupid otters started eating everything in sight.


I should have named myself Smallmouth noob😳😳😳


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Smallmouth Master said:


> I should have named myself Smallmouth noob😳😳😳


How about naming yourself "The guy who will stop placing largemouth or smallmouth on grass during the summer because it's not good for them." (You're wiping off their protective "slime".)


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Smallmouth Master said:


> I should have named myself Smallmouth noob😳😳😳


But really, try floating rapalas over rock formations or other potential holding places. Smallmouth top water is one of the great joys of fishing.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard
I wish you luck.
We have all laid a fish or two on the grass


----------



## Smallmouth Master (6 mo ago)

the weav said:


> Welcome aboard
> I wish you luck.
> We have all laid a fish or two on the grass


It was a five pounder and it was thrashing a ton. I will try not to do that again.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Smallmouth Master said:


> It was a five pounder and it was thrashing a ton. I will try not to do that again.


You didn't kill someone or kick their dog. it's gonna be ok.


----------



## Smallmouth Master (6 mo ago)

Ok, but I still need to know some good lures for footballs😃


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Whopper plopper 75's...slow and steady, luckycraft Sammy 100's, osp bent minnow 85's for summer jerkbaits, and some square bills. White or bone for chocolate colored water, any translucent natural color for lightly stained to clear. Get some strike king baby finesse worms and wacky rig them for soft plastics. That'll get ya started.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

berkshirepresident said:


> You didn't kill someone or kick their dog. it's gonna be ok.


Sometimes, especially when you fish alone a lot, a fish just doesn't want to stay put on the damp net so you can take its picture. It happens. And if you don't take a picture, there are some who will say you didn't even catch the fish you are writing about. Nice to know we have so many experts on here to advise us all on how to catch and handle fish!


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

Soft grass is softer than my net, just sayin'


----------



## Smallmouth Master (6 mo ago)

I have now caught 2 smallmouth bass


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Smallmouth Master said:


> I have now caught 2 smallmouth bass


What did you catch them on?


----------



## Smallmouth Master (6 mo ago)

winguy7 said:


> What did you catch them on?


Small craw trailer on a ned rig jig head and a Rapala husky jerk perch color


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Gotten a ton of Smallies in South Chagrin Res. all the way down to near my house on Aurora branch(Literally all year long)... Catching them easily on 1/8oz Kastmasters and 1/8oz Spinners(any kind/brand). The top 2 where from this morning when I was trying to see if the Steelhead reached this far south yet, wading boot is 13inches long for reference. Just find a bend that's 2-3+ feet deep where the water slows, also any tree sticking out near them for the bigger ones, the pools you'll get a lot of them in groups but they're usually smaller, found most the hogs solo in tree branches. River holdovers get fat as hell and fight way harder than lake smallies from spending all year long in current, fun stuff, when not finding any Steelhead and very reliable to find.


----------

